# Oil change



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have only done 4,000 km. since the last oil change, when the engine was repaired in November 2019, Gordon my mechanic has asked if I want him to change the oil today, he doesn't think it´s necessary, but if I want him to he will change it. What would you do?


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

I would change it before you go on a trip its only six months early and the motor home as been standing for much of the last 18 months also there maybe still a chance of microscopic metal pieces in the oil due to the engine failure so change the oil and the filter


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

bilbaoman said:


> I would change it before you go on a trip its only six months early and the motor home as been *standing for much of the last 18 months *also there maybe still a chance of microscopic metal pieces in the oil due to the engine failure so change the oil and the filter


No it hasn´t, it did the 4,000 km last year and a few day excursions of 50-60 km over the winter. I think the second oil change was done, but I will check with Gordon


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

bilbaoman said:


> I would change it before you go on a trip its only six months early and the motor home as been standing for much of the last 18 months also there maybe still a chance of microscopic metal pieces in the oil due to the engine failure so change the oil and the filter


I have told him to change it.:smile2:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

bilbaoman said:


> I would change it before you go on a trip its only six months early and the motor home as been standing for much of the last 18 months also there maybe still a chance of microscopic metal pieces in the oil due to the engine failure so change the oil and the filter


The complete engine along with ancillaries was changed, so no chance of retained particles adding anything to the unit fitted now.

I hope your trusted man uses the correct oil, in the circumstances I know of your previous problems I would not have suggested another oil change so soon, the cost of which without labour will be well in excess of 100€ and not needed.

I will just add that I am an advocate of timely oil changes and the use of the correct specification of oils.

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

eurajohn said:


> The complete engine along with ancillaries was changed, so no chance of retained particles adding anything to the unit fitted now.
> 
> I hope your trusted man uses the correct oil, in the circumstances I know of your previous problems I would not have suggested another oil change so soon, the cost of which without labour will be well in excess of 100€ and not needed.
> 
> ...


He´s probably done it now John as I asked him to, he is a good caring mechanic so I´m sure he either knows or has looked up which oil to use, but just in case what would you suggest?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We bought our Golf new in 2003. Every basic service inc oil and filter change as well as check round and adjust has cost €99 even today. It's never been increased all the time we own the Golf. 
But their charge for a new cam belt and water pump is extortionate.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> eurajohn said:
> 
> 
> > The complete engine along with ancillaries was changed, so no chance of retained particles adding anything to the unit fitted now.
> ...


It will definitely be a fully synthetic oil, the exact type depends on the engine fitted, the oil's not cheap either.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> It will definitely be a fully synthetic oil, the exact type depends on the engine fitted, the oil's not cheap either.
> 
> Terry


Gordon has/is/was going to call the garage that did the job in 2019, I´m sure he will make sure he does everything right.

Thank you all for your advice, much appreciated as always. :kiss:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

JanHank said:


> He´s probably done it now John as I asked him to, he is a good caring mechanic so I´m sure he either knows or has looked up which oil to use, but just in case what would you suggest?


Sorry being a bit late to reply, should be a 5W30 and a grade ACEA C2 and will need 5.9 litres for a change including filter.

The correct grade is just as important as the weight, the additives that make up the grade have an impact on the working and longevity of not only the internals of the engine but also the add on items after combustion, i.e. particulate filter, catalytic converter etc.

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have been down to Gordon to check what oil and yes that is what he has ordered and a new filter.

I would need to have an oils change sometime John and as Gordon is my usual mechanic he will have it on his books when it was done and there will be no problem in the future. He did say he didn´t think it was necessary in the beginning, but as everyone said it ought to be done by the time you said it didn´t need doing yet I had already asked him to do it, :frown2: I suppose I could have told him I had changed my mind again, but he had ordered the oil & filter so didn´t want him to think I was a blinkin nuisance.


----------

